
3 Reasons Why It Is Time to Onboard Users with GIFs - iverjo
https://medium.com/@tcovestad/3-reasons-why-it-is-time-to-onboard-users-with-gifs-401bddf4c69
======
eitally
The flipside is that pages like this blog post load so slowly on public wifi
that the gifs may as well be static images. In short, this is a pretty
terrible idea unless you're actively trying to eliminate people who don't have
good network connections.

~~~
tcove
Author here. We make an effort to compress the GIFs to make them suitable for
slower network connections. Our tests and feedback from users haven't shown
this to be an issue yet. A possible fallback is indeed to use static images
for users with slow connections. But, the users we are targeting don't have
this problem, so we aren't too concerned :)

~~~
eitally
But when your target users are in airport lounges they do. :)

